# Scroll saw patterns



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

What are some good websites for getting some scroll saw patterns. I am always looking for new ideas for patterns. Like right now what are some websites for ornaments patterns.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Here is one I know of.

http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Have you checked out the local (lumberjock) options?
http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow, JustJoe, thanks for posting that. She has some beautiful stuff. Did not know.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Her's another site with great members, lots and lots of info,patterns,tips & tricks,etc:
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/free-scroll-saw-pattern-vault/


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the information. It really helps.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/

Great place for f*ree **scroll saw patterns*. He does ask for a small donation thru pay pal which I do. But you do not have to. I down load the ones I want to a flash drive to do at a later time or as needed.


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://oldcrowscrollwerks.weebly.com/ready-made-patterns.html
Don R


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Do not limit yourself to doing fretwork. Patterns vary a lot , depending on what scroll saw process you attempt. There are very different pattern requirements for fretwork (some ornaments), compound cutting,( some ornaments) inlay, toy making, bowl making, word art, and yard art. Many scrollers only do fretwork and think that is all there is. Not true. I have done all of the above… except fretwork.


----------

